# my brute force 750



## mudthug1010 (Jun 27, 2011)

me riding my brute!!


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

how many belts have you been through so far? lol....


----------



## mudthug1010 (Jun 27, 2011)

none actually... i break the wierdest things when i do break stuff! i snapped the bolt on my lift kit once. and right after this ride i broke the back right hub that joing the wheel to the axle but we got it fixed and i was back in action in the morning.


----------

